# grains for dairy goats



## whimsical (May 29, 2014)

Now I am sure this has been covered and if so would love to read the threads, but I am going to ask in any case,
What is your favorite grains or food to feed to your dairy goats?
Is it something you put together yourself or is it pre-packaged?
I have ND and was wondering what will help keep the milk flowing


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

There are many different opinions on this topic, however I have tried several options really. I'd rather just get a complete grain for my milking girls that they like and go with that. I tried to go all natural non GMO etc, but my kids wouldn't touch the stuff alone.... So I just feed the Nutrena blend 17% and call it good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do a search. There are a couple very good threads on it.


----------



## stevhoff (Apr 27, 2014)

*grain ration*

Whole oats, cracked corn,beet pulp shreds and black oil sunflower seeds. I use a 2-2-1-2 mix. You could also throw in 2 parts alfalfa pellets. We use this to feed the goats on the milking stand.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I do oats, rolled barley, peas, and boss 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I buy an organic mix of barley, oats and a wee bit of corn. I also give some sweet feed, BOSS, alfalfa pellets and beet pulp. 

We are thinking about expanding our fodder system to include our goat's feed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The past two years I've been lazy, they just get a 16% lactation feed.


----------



## whimsical (May 29, 2014)

thanks everybody it has been helpful, I would like to mix up my own grain and all this sounds great


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have been mixing my own grain.. But it was getting a bit expensive for me to buy it all at one time (I don't have a place to store large amounts of grain right now) So I switched back to pelleted feeds... I feed a 20% dairy pellet.. During the winter they get an 18% sweet feed..
Along with Alfalfa pellets and BOSS


----------



## TJGoat (Dec 4, 2013)

Is there a weight (of goat) to grain ratio ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

6 parts whole oats
2 parts BOSS
2 parts Calf manna
1 part beet pulp..

mix well and feed 1 part mix with 3 parts alfalfa pellets...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

3 parts whole oats
3 parts rolled barley
1 part BOSS
1 part Animax

Mix well and feed with free choice alfalfa pellets and free choice grass hay


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

4 parts whole oats
1 part whole or split peas
drizzle of coconut or olive oil


----------

